# What can I do to get thicker arms and more muscle without going to the gym?



## Derek Wilson (Nov 25, 2018)

A weight set or barbells are good, but a weight machine is better. It is dangerous to lift weights by yourself. Pick no more than six exercises for one session. Start with a weight that you can lift for fifteen repetitions. Some people recommend eight reps per set but if you are alone, stick with fifteen. It's safer and still effective.

On each rep, breath out to lift and breath in to recover. Take no other breaths and do not hold your breath. Each rep should take five seconds to lift, one count at the top and five seconds to recover. By the time you reach fifteen reps, you should be about done in. If you aren't, increase the weight the next time. Complete the round with no rest between exercises.

The first week, do one round. The next week, when you are done with your round of exercises, add a second round. You may not be able to complete fifteen reps. When you can manage it, add a third round. It will take a while before you can add a third round. You may have to reduce the weight in the later rounds. Keep track!

On day two, pick an entirely different six exercises and no more than six. Focus on another part of your body, like your legs.

On day three, rest. You'll need it. You can add some other exercise on this day during the same time period to keep your interest and maintain the habit.

On day four, repeat day one adjusting the weight. You will still be sore but that's OK. The next day repeat the second day. On day six repeat the third day (either rest or alternative exercise). On day seven - rest. Really.

This kind of routine, with the slow speed and controlled breathing, causes you to utilize your entire muscle. Normal weight lifting uses about a third of your muscle, mostly the quick firing muscle cells. This routine exhausts those cells and forces you to use cells that would not be used otherwise. The result is a very quick increase in muscle mass. I am within the 5% who love it, mostly because I took my time. I tried to create and understand the habit before taking a ton of supplements and trying complex moves. Take your time, move slowly, but forward!


The controlled breathing will force you to develop more aerobic capacity because, at first, you will dip into anaerobic stress (you will want to take extra breaths). It's OK to do so, but delays your development.

This will not work if you don't do it consistently. After six or eight weeks, you will see a difference. You should be prepared to change your exercise routine to something else to goad your body along. This will get you started and is a good routine to maintain strength. Thanks!


----------

